# Need Replacement Cooling Fan - 2005 Jetta 2.5L



## k8isgr8 (May 28, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm posting on my girlfriend's behalf. Her "check engine" Light was on so I read it with my ODB II scanner and came up with cooling fan failure. We then went to the dealership and they said the same thing. They tested the fan motors and said they were failing and needed replacement to the tune of $1000 parts and labor.

I am trying to find a replacement fan assembly for her online to replace. I am not sure what are the OEM for these Jettas and Rockauto comes up with "various manufacturers". What I have found are brands by 4Seasons, and other dubious manufacturers for about $200.

Does anyone know where I can source OEM 2.5L Jetta parts for this? 

I have a 1988 Mercedes Benz 560 SEL and am able to find part numbers and schematics through EPC net, is there anything like that for Vdubs? Thanks a lot.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Click Me


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

it is actually only the AC fan, smaller one, but i don't know if dealer cannot replace only one or they do not want to. We just had this doneon my wifes car, but it was covered under preowned/preloved certified waranty.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

All MKV fans work together. There is no such thing as a/c fan or secondary fan. Big fan, small fan. The big fan IS the control module and makes the large and small ones work. They should ALWAYS work together. If they dont' replace the dead one.


----------

